# air filter



## nethgerona (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a permanent-type (non-cardboard) air filter. I wanna know if how often should I be cleaning my air filter.


----------



## andrewkennedy (Mar 7, 2019)

*Air Filter*

The air filter is stationed at the point where air is pulled into the system. Filters also help to keep dust from building up in your ducts, or being blown into other rooms of your house. Determining how often to clean your air filter can depend on a variety of factors, including:

1)What kind of filter your air conditioner requires
2)The air quality of your home/your city
3)How many pets you own, if any
4)How many people live in your home
5)Whether you suffer from allergies
6)Whether you smoke cigarettes in or near your home

If you have an average 1” to 3” air filter, the important rule is that you should clean them every other month or if you feel okay then you can take help from Air Conditioning Service Goleta.


----------



## ginalujan54 (Jun 8, 2019)

For any HVAC system to work properly, regular maintenance is very necessary. The system becomes less efficient as the dust particles start accumulating in the filter. So to increase it's efficiency, it is very important to clean it and adjust it. You can contact Air Conditioning Wayne NJ as they have provided me the best services and you will be benefited too.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

How often should I clean the filters in my air conditioner?


As a general rule, you should clean your air conditioner filters within the indoor unit every two weeks. In more dusty or polluted environments you should clean your filters more regularly.

Cleaning your filters is the most important maintenance task you can do to care for your air conditioner.

Blocked filters can reduce a system's efficiency significantly. Replacing a blocked-up filter with a clean one can lower your air conditioner's energy consumption by anywhere from 5% to 15%.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Dirty filter equals less air flow equals limits in heat and freezing in cooling and these are bothersome but also significantly shorten equipment life and ruins the efficiency. Check every month until you figure out when it needs to be done. It will be different almost every system but anywhere from 1 month to 6 months on systems not working hard on average. This is the biggest reason for most service calls and leads to breakdowns. Very important!


----------

